# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  صور اجمل واشهر متنزهات امريكا السياحية

## mohamed73

تتمتع سياحة امريكا بالعديد من الاماكن السياحية الجميلة ولكن من اجمل اماكن امريكا *السياحية* هى المتنزهات والحدائق الوطنية التى تتميز بجمال الطبيعة وسحر المناظر وتعتبر من اكثر ما يميز *سياحة* امريكا حيث يأتى ملايين الناس لزيارة متنزهات امريكا السياحية     
 1-* حديقة اكاديا الوطنية ACADIA NATIONAL PARK* :
 تعتبر هذه الحديقة من اشهر واجمل منتزهات امريكا السياحية وتقع هذه الحديقة فى ولاية ماين شرق امريكا وهى من المناطق الشهيرة فى *سياحة* امريكا وتستطيع هناك عمل رحلة ليوم واحد اكثر من رائعة وتتمتع بركوب الخيل ومشاهدة اجمل مناظر طبيعة واستنشاق هواء نقى . *حديقة اكاديا الوطنية* ** *حديقة اكاديا الوطنية* ** *حديقة اكاديا الوطنية* ** 
 2- *حديقة جراند تيتون الوطنية GRAND TETON NATIONAL PARK* :
 من علامات سياحة امريكا واكثر متنزهات امريكا السياحية شهرة وزيارة هى  حديقة جراند تيتون الوطنية فى وايومنغ لايوجد متعة تضاهى السير فى ممرات  هذه الحديقة الرائعة وكذلك ركوب الدراجات كما يمكنك التخيم بالقرب من بحيرة  جينى وقضاء عدة ليالى فى احد اهم متنزهات امريكا السياحية . *حديقة جراند تيتون الوطنية* ** *حديقة جراند تيتون الوطنية* ** *حديقة جراند تيتون الوطنية* ** 
 3- *حديقة زيون الوطنية ZION NATIONAL PARK* :
 تعتبر هذه الحديقة من عجائب الدنيا الطبيعة ومن اجمل متنزهات امريكا  السياحية التى تقع جنوب ولاية يوتاه وتعتبر هذه الحديقة من افضل الجهات فى  سياحة امريكا لراغبى التنزه فى الهواء الطلق وكذلك مجبى تسلق الجبال  والمغامرة . *حديقة زيون الوطنية* ** *حديقة زيون الوطنية* ** *حديقة زيون الوطنية* ** 
 4- *حديقة رينيه الوطنية  MT. RAINIER NATIONAL PARK* :
 لمحبى التزلج لايوجد مكان افضل من حديقة رينيه الوطنية احد اهم متنزهات  امريكا السياحية ففى هذه الحديقة الواقعة فى واشنطن يوجد اكبر مكان للتزلج  فى سياحة امريكا فى الهواء الطلق الى جانب المناظر الطبيعة الخلابة التى  تشتهر بها هذه الحديقة الساحرة . *حديقة رينيه الوطنية* ** *حديقة رينيه الوطنية* ** *حديقة رينيه الوطنية* ** 
 5- *حديقة يلوستون الوطنية YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK* :
 هذه الحديقة هى واحدة من عجائب الطبيعة واحد اجمل واشهر متنزهات امريكا  السياحية ففى هذه الحديقة الرائعة يوجد عين مياة ساخنة تعتبر من علامات  سياحة امريكا التى يأتى اليها الاف لمشاهدة جمالها كما ان هذه الحديقة  تتميز بتنوع جغرافى رائع ومناظر طبيعة ساحرة الى جانب ممارسة العديد من  الانشطة التى تضيف المزيد من المغامرة والسحر لاى رحلة الى هذه الحديقة  الجميلة . *حديقة يلوستون الوطنية* ** *حديقة يلوستون الوطنية* ** *حديقة يلوستون الوطنية* **

----------


## basten

الف شكر لك على المعلومات

----------

